# Da 1st timer



## Ian 1971 (May 6, 2014)

FINALLY ordered my CYC das6 pro. Mainly for applying glazes and possibly wax? However need to also use for swirl removal. I know (thanks to you guys) to start off with least aggresive and to work up until results you want are achieved. Question is if on the lightest cut you need to go higher which to you up 1st, pad or polish or both??


----------



## Titanium Htail (Mar 24, 2012)

You will soon find that the lightest cut may not do the job in which case use the next step up the polish range, take your time get your test area corrected to your satisfaction before moving on. Which glaze are you going to use ?

John Tht.


----------



## rob267 (Nov 27, 2015)

I would up the pad first buddy. Example of this would be going from a polishing pad to a light cut pad. Then up the polish or compound if necessary. 
Try to use a wipe of somekind like carpro eraser or a diluted ipa mix to inspect the panel so you can see the true amount of correction you have achieved. ☺


----------



## Hufty (Apr 27, 2015)

Get yourself a days training from a pro, worth every penny.


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

What car and colour do you have?


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

Go up on the pad first. If no good the go to a heavier Polish but start on the lowest pad again 

After one go on your car you'll know what works and can just jump to that in the future for that car

Every cars different though so go through the process for new cars etc


----------



## Ian 1971 (May 6, 2014)

Thanks for the advice. To begin with will be using Auto Finesse ultra glaze.


----------



## Ian 1971 (May 6, 2014)

chongo said:


> What car and colour do you have?


My wife's car is a solid black Mazda 2. Covered in swirls. Mine is a seat altea xl in metallic blue. Not in too bad condition. Only some slight swirls in small areas.


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Ian 1971 said:


> My wife's car is a solid black Mazda 2. Covered in swirls. Mine is a seat altea xl in metallic blue. Not in too bad condition. Only some slight swirls in small areas.


Ok, which car are you doing first:buffer: what pads & polish do you have. 
Any chance of a picture:thumb:


----------



## Ian 1971 (May 6, 2014)

chongo said:


> Ok, which car are you doing first:buffer: what pads & polish do you have.
> Any chance of a picture:thumb:


Thanks for showing interest chongo, unfortunately wife has only just got back so no chance of getting a pic now. As for pads and polish...
Was looking at hex logic black and white pads. After watching junk man repeatedly he states all hex logic are made by same company? Can you advise? Also as to polish I'm in a predicament. Guy at CYC said Mazda 2 has soft paint so swirls will be removed fairly easy. However with my car been a SEAT. Is mine not a hard paint, and it's metallic,does that make a difference??? Is there a polish suited to both hard and soft paint? Many thanks for all advise, all I have coming at the mo is the DA. I Have wax,glaze, some Autosmart Topaz and LOTS of hand applicators as I was doing all by hand....


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Hi Ian, the two cars you have are so different, one is soft and black, and yours is medium to hard paint, so first let's deal with yours first. As for pads hex logic are your best choice, as for polishes there are quiet a lot to choose from and brands, like Meguiars, Menzerna, And so on, but first thing I would do is go to a breakers and get your self a panel, you should be able to get a seat one,try to get a black one and start to practice with your DA so get some white, blue, (glaze pad), black hex pads and some Meguairs 205 polish to start with.
Remember to fully Decon the panel so it is free of dirt, and contaminates, just as you would do to your own car, once done, get your black pad place onto your DA but make sure it's fitted correctly, on your DA backing plate put a line in black pen from the edge inwards about half inch, when polishing you want to make sure your pad is still free spinning that's why you have a marker so if it stops rotating you have to much pressure applied . Once you have your stuff you can back and if you need more help then that's not a problem, av got to go now so get back soon.


----------



## M4TT17 (Feb 3, 2013)

Hufty said:


> Get yourself a days training from a pro, worth every penny.


How do you even start going about this? I've not seen any Pro's advertise it on their websites, I guess contact them directly?


----------



## M4TT17 (Feb 3, 2013)

Ian 1971 said:


> Was looking at hex logic black and white pads. After watching junk man repeatedly he states all hex logic are made by same company? Can you advise? Also as to polish I'm in a predicament. Guy at CYC said Mazda 2 has soft paint so swirls will be removed fairly easy. However with my car been a SEAT. Is mine not a hard paint, and it's metallic,does that make a difference???


Polished Bliss have a paint hardness chart on their website IIRC


----------



## M4TT17 (Feb 3, 2013)

M4TT17 said:


> Polished Bliss have a paint hardness chart on their website IIRC


Here you go.. at the end of the first lot of text there is a PDF 'How Hard is my Paint?'


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

M4TT17 said:


> Here you go.. at the end of the first lot of text there is a PDF 'How Hard is my Paint?'


Last update from PB 2009


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Get a selection of hex logic pads as this gives you a much greater degree of flexibility on pad and polish combinations. I know the junkman swears by megs 105 and 205 but if you read a lot of posts on here, others swear by menzerna or 3m and yet others swear by scholl. I echo chongo's comments about the practice panel and if you can, get a paint depth guage, they are invaluable :thumb:


----------



## Ian 1971 (May 6, 2014)

Thanks muzzer. Was looking at the scholl stuff myself as I have heard off here it's good stuff and has good reviews. Do you agree with junkman regarding hex logics are all made by one company, just getting them from the cheapest seller?? I'm wary of poor quality Chinese crap


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Ian 1971 said:


> Thanks muzzer. Was looking at the scholl stuff myself as I have heard off here it's good stuff and has good reviews. Do you agree with junkman regarding hex logics are all made by one company, just getting them from the cheapest seller?? I'm wary of poor quality Chinese crap


Hmmm, i was lucky enough to have a private tour of Autoglym a while back and the guys were telling me how pads are made and i think it's industry standard. Autoglyms are made slightly differently but iirc they are all made at the same facility, so i suspect hex logics will be the same.


----------



## Ian 1971 (May 6, 2014)

Thanks for the advice. Do you echo chongo with choice of pads. White,blue and black. Not doubting him but want to kinda get an "average" collection going. Once I get some decent light I will take photos of wifes black Mazda 2 as this car has the most swirls. Also I know it's not ideal but I have no other choice but to work outdoors. Any input on this is appreciated.


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Ian, if your not happy with the choice of pads I said, then there are the likes of Scholl pads and polish! Ian one thing I will say is your starting fill your head with to much info on what pads& polish to use, don't forget that your just from the beginning when it comes to using your DA, you need for now! To practice your technique that's how I and many others on here did. As Muzzer said get yourself a PDG, cheers chongo


----------



## Ian 1971 (May 6, 2014)

Chongo I was not disputing what you said pal. Apologies if that's how it came a cross. As you said I'm just starting out and I was just trying to cover all based. Once again thanks for your advice- which I shall be using and also apologies once more if I have offended you.


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

I didn't think of it like that Ian, we get asked for advice, we give it then it's up to you at the end of the day mate! So don't worry at all if you think you offended me you didn't.
Like I said mate if you need anymore info then just ask, cheers chongo.


----------



## ROMEYR32 (Mar 27, 2011)

Hi mate, I first started off with a scrap body panel from a breakers yard. You can have a practice with different pads and polishes and build your confidence  I dont think you will go wrong with CG hexlogic pads and Scholl S17/S40 to start off with.

Good luck, just my pennies worth


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Oh, I will be down your area for awhile am getting a transplant at the Queen Eliz hospital but don't know when?? When am down pop in for a chat.


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Ian 1971 said:


> Thanks for the advice. Do you echo chongo with choice of pads. White,blue and black. Not doubting him but want to kinda get an "average" collection going. Once I get some decent light I will take photos of wifes black Mazda 2 as this car has the most swirls. Also I know it's not ideal but I have no other choice but to work outdoors. Any input on this is appreciated.


Yes, chongo is usually right and this case is no different. Personally i have green orange and white but then both of our cars are medium to hard paint, when we change them the cars will be soft. It's a good idea to have a spread of pads just in case a mate wants you to do his car and his paint is soft and the next one is hard paint. 
Mazda is very soft paint so i strongly urge you to use a practice panel until you are confident as it will be so easy to cause yourself problems with mazda paint. 
Outdoors is not ideal as if the weather changes you have a problem, however if i was doing mine outdoors, i would pick maybe two or three panels and do those and those only on that day. You need to be out of direct sunlight or if you can't, do the side of the car in the shade. Make sure the panels are cool to the touch and you should be okay. Oh and make sure to protect your freshly polished paintwork :thumb:


----------



## Simz (Jun 7, 2013)

Hi mate you have already had great advice, I just wanted to add Obsidian Detailing into the mix as Matt holds day courses with fantastic content and knowledge, other than that I would suggest as others have that you get a couple of practice panels from the scrap yard, I was lucky as my Mrs had an old Corsa and it didn't matter if I screwed up, which to be honest I didn't because the Das6 is very forgiving when used with half a brain which again I am lucky to have lol


----------



## Ian 1971 (May 6, 2014)

chongo said:


> Oh, I will be down your area for awhile am getting a transplant at the Queen Eliz hospital but don't know when?? When am down pop in for a chat.


Blimey pal! I hope all is ok. Obviously not otherwise you wouldn't be going to hospital but you know what I mean I hope!


----------



## Ian 1971 (May 6, 2014)

Simz said:


> Hi mate you have already had great advice, I just wanted to add Obsidian Detailing into the mix as Matt holds day courses with fantastic content and knowledge, other than that I would suggest as others have that you get a couple of practice panels from the scrap yard, I was lucky as my Mrs had an old Corsa and it didn't matter if I screwed up, which to be honest I didn't because the Das6 is very forgiving when used with half a brain which again I am lucky to have lol


Where are obsidian detailing and how much are the day courses??


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Ian 1971 said:


> Where are obsidian detailing and how much are the day courses??


Oldham and you'd have to pm stangalang (Matt) for prices and times. Closer to home is KDS in Gillingham, have a look on their site for details and prices. Also keep an eye out as they occasionally have open days where they do group training.


----------



## Simz (Jun 7, 2013)

Ian 1971 said:


> Where are obsidian detailing and how much are the day courses??


Give Matt a shout mate, I would always prefer one to one training.


----------



## Ian 1971 (May 6, 2014)

Simz said:


> Give Matt a shout mate, I would always prefer one to one training.


Im in brum. (Birmingham) but too far for me.....


----------



## Ian 1971 (May 6, 2014)

This is the picture of wifes black Mazda. If you look closely you can see the random scratches I need to get rid of. Hope this picture helps


----------



## Simz (Jun 7, 2013)

Ian 1971 said:


> Im in brum. (Birmingham) but too far for me.....


I think the last one to go from the Forum was from down south, you would not regret the 2 hour drive mate.


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Ian 1971 said:


> This is the picture of wifes black Mazda. If you look closely you can see the random scratches I need to get rid of. Hope this picture helps


The thing is, Mazda paint is notoriously soft so what works for bmw paint, wont work on her car.
As i mentioned earlier, get a practice panel and do as much practice as you can, if you can get a panel from a Mazda then even better. On top of which, it will give you the skills to be able to work on other vehicles.
As to polishes, i stick to megs 105 and 205 and then just adjust the pads to suit the paint. Somewhere on here there is a guide to hex logic pads and that will help you get the right combination :thumb:


----------



## Mighty-Blighty (Jan 16, 2016)

Would chemical guys VSS be any good?


----------



## Ian 1971 (May 6, 2014)

I have no idea mighty Blighty


----------



## salow3 (Mar 8, 2015)

Mighty-Blighty said:


> Would chemical guys VSS be any good?


Remember...Technique over product, you could have a great polish and use it badly. Its all about learning how to use and get the best out of a particular product.


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

salow3 said:


> Remember...Technique over product, you could have a great polish and use it badly. Its all about learning how to use and get the best out of a particular product.


This is spot on, or to give you another anology

Buying Lionell Mesi's football jersey and the same boots as him will not make you Lionel Messi, practicing endlessly will get you on the right road to emulating him. 
Same here, buying a Rupes Bigfoot and Crystal Rock will not guarentee results but practice will


----------



## Ian 1971 (May 6, 2014)

Thanks for all the help and advice lads. Can you tell me what size pads I need for my 5" and 6" backing plates. For polishing swirls out and adding glaze.


----------



## salow3 (Mar 8, 2015)

Ian 1971 said:


> Thanks for all the help and advice lads. Can you tell me what size pads I need for my 5" and 6" backing plates. For polishing swirls out and adding glaze.


I'd get a 75mm smaller backing plate which then uses 4" pads. You use a 5" plate for use with 5.5" pads. If you have a 6" plate then you need a 6.5" pad.


----------



## scuba-phil (Feb 18, 2016)

Do people use 3" backing plate and pads for polishing on side skirts and wing mirrors?


----------



## fozzy (Oct 22, 2009)

scuba-phil said:


> Do people use 3" backing plate and pads for polishing on side skirts and wing mirrors?


Depends on the size of the skirts and mirrors, just play it by ear. if your pads too big go down in size, obviously it's easier to control pressure on a smaller pad in smaller in areas, most of the size choices are made for you by whichever car panel your working on.


----------

